# Salvage Store Air Compressor



## Old Iron (Sep 29, 2011)

I been looking for a 60 or 80 gallon air tank to put a 2 stage head on. I stopped by a local salvage store to check and see what they had.

When I was leaving I spotted this air compressor for 130 bucks I new the tank was worth at least that much so I got it.

After getting it home I checked it out and the pressure switch was bad and a plastic hose had a hole in it. I by passed the switch and it worked ok so I just fixed it and I'm going to use it for the machine shop. 

I've got about 150 bucks in it and it sells for about 500.00 so I think I got a deal. But now I'm still hunting a tank.

Paul


----------



## Old Iron (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks daveH &amp; Jerry it was a good deal.

Paul


----------

